# PLease help me overclock intel celeron m processor



## ivesy28

Hi, i have a advent 7081 laptop with a 1.3ghz intel celeron m cpu and i would like to overclock it to something near 2.0 ghz at least, but i cant find anywhere that will direct me on how to do this, i know the risks but i still want to do it,but i cant do it through the bios as it ill not allow me to.
If somebody could get me the details of an advent 7081 motherboards PLL then that would be a massive help,if not then some software to overclock or even a universal bios that will allow me to overclock the cpu.
So can anybody help me please?
Thank you in advance


----------



## ebackhus

Overclocking Laptop parts is not recommended as the thermal capacity is severly limited compared to a tower or desktop PC. Additionally, that Celeron won't get anywhere close to 2.0Ghz if it's 1.3Ghz stock.


----------



## forcifer

ebackhus said:


> Overclocking Laptop parts is not recommended as the thermal capacity is severly limited compared to a tower or desktop PC. Additionally, that Celeron won't get anywhere close to 2.0Ghz if it's 1.3Ghz stock.


i agree with most of that, but celerons are based on net-burst, and ive seen 4.0 ghz celerys. the highest ghz clock ever (retail chips) was on a p4 680 i think and it was 7.0 ghz


----------



## 2pistolpacker

forcifer said:


> i agree with most of that, but celerons are based on net-burst, and ive seen 4.0 ghz celerys. the highest ghz clock ever (retail chips) was on a p4 680 i think and it was 7.0 ghz


The post is for overclocking a laptop. There is no headroom on the thermal capacity to overclock a laptop and to bring up an unrealistic overclock is off topic. Mike


----------



## EnglishPaul

I've often wondered about putting mine in the freezer, but that kind of defeats the purpose of a laptop, and would upset the wife!


----------



## linderman

I would "pay" to watch though!


----------

